# Pigeon in Allentown, PA MFC 02 466



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Got a 2002 Flying Flight in Allentown, PA. Needs a home. I had a man who I thought was taking care of this bird, but I just found out that he's not following through.............if interested, send me a PM.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok.........now got a possible problem...........finder of this bird, called some local pigeon fanciers that I sent her names of. She contacted one and he agreed to come pick up the bird, but during their conversation he mentioned that some fanciers destroy birds that are too old. I asked her if he was just speaking in general terms or did it mean that HE would destroy this bird. I told her to ask him point blank and if that was his intentions, not to let him have the bird. I've asked her about holding on to the bird and possibly shipping it to someone. I'm waiting to hear. I told her that I was pretty confident that I could find a home SOMEWHERE in the US for this bird. I've also asked for a picture of the bird.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

A 2002 bird too old? 
I hope someone close by can pick up this bird asap.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just got a message from the finder of this bird. A local fellow picked up the bird and assured her that no harm would come to it. He said he knew a few guys that had this type of pigeon so he would find a home for it. So......another one taken care of.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great!!!!.
Thanks for the update.

Reti


----------

